# garmin 541 flush mount



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

i just got a used garmin and it has the flush mount kit which won't fit my console. does anyone have a bracket or want to trade? thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Isnt the flush mount a snap on item? Cant you just take it off and buy the mounting bracket?


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah, just thought maybe someone had one lying around or want to trade


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Should be able to find for for about $20.


----------

